# which gun to get



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

I was really looking to ask for a benjamin sheridan model 392 which runs about 130$ and it shoots about 685fps in its .22cal. But when i went to www.airgundepot.com to check it out i came across this little link called varmint hunting airguns there i came to this gun called the Tech Force model 99 which is only 164$ and it shoots 900!! fps in .22 cal.

so here's the link to both...tell me what you guys think

tech force model 99 : http://www.airgundepot.com/tech-force-c ... ag-22.html

Benjamin Sheridan model 392:
http://www.airgundepot.com/392.html


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

After all that i think im going to get this gun....

http://www.airgunsbbguns.com/Beeman_Air ... 062-64.htm

in .22 cal, which i think would be enough for groundhogs out to 25 yards with 
neck/head shots and i think foxes out to 15 yards with predator pellets and neck/head shots


----------

